# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Mesazhi per Diten XXI Boterore te Rinise (Sidney 2008) - Benedikti XVI

## NoName

*Me fenë në Krishtin ndriçojeni errësirën në të cilën njerëzimi po ecën si i verbër: 

kështu shprehet Benedikti XVI në mesazhin për Ditën XXI Botërore të Rinisë*


Takimi i të rinjve, sivjet do të përqendrohet mbi temën: “Llambë për hapa të mi është fjala jote, dritë mbi udhën time”, takim i cili përfaqëson një etapë të afrimit ndaj Ditës Botërore të Rinisë që do të kremtohet në Sidney, në korrik të 2008-tës. “Prania plot dashuri e Zotit, përmes Fjalës së tij, është llambë që davarit errësirën e frikës dhe ndriçon shtigjet edhe në çastet më të vështira”: - kështu shkruan Benedikti XVI në mesazhin për Ditën Botërore XXI për të Rinj, që do të kremtohet më 9 prillin e ardhshëm, të Dielën e Larit. Takimi i të rinjve, përqëndruar sivjet tek tema “Llambë për hapat e mi është Fjala jote, dritë mbi udhën time”, është një etapë drejt DBR të Sidneit, në korrik 2008. “Ta ndërtojnë jetën mbi Krishtin, duke e pritur me gëzim Fjalën e Zotit e duke i vënë në jetë mësimet e Tij”: ky është programi për të rinjtë e Mijëvjeçarit të Tretë, për të cilin flet Benedikti XVI në Mesazhin për Ditën XXI Botërore të Rinisë. “Është urgjente – shkruan Papa – që të lindë një brezni e re apostujsh, e rrënjosur në fjalën e Krishtit, e aftë për t’iu përgjigjur sfidave të kohës sonë dhe e gatshme për ta përhapur kudo Ungjillin”. Këtë – vijon Ati i Shenjtë – ju kërkon Zoti, për këtë ju fton Kisha, këtë bota – pa e ditur as ajo vetë – e pret nga ju. E nëse Jezusi ju thërret – nxit Papa – mos kini frikë t’i përgjigjeni me bujari, posaçërisht kur ju propozon ta ndiqni në jetën rregulltare ose meshtarake. Mos kini frikë, besojini Atij e nuk do të mbeteni të zhgënjyer! Benedikti XVI, që kujton përvojën pasuruese të fituar në DBR të Këlnit në gushtin e vitit të kaluar, i fton të rinjtë ta duan “Fjalën e Zotit” dhe Kishën. Pikërisht Kisha – nënvizon , ju krijojn kushtete për të hyrë në një thesar me vlerë kaq të lartë, duke ju ndihmuar të dini t’ia vlerësoni pasurinë. Duajeni e ndiqeni Kishën që ka marrë nga themeluesi i saj misionin t’u tregojë njerëzve rrugët e lumturisë së vërtetë- shkruan Papa e më pas flet për vështirësitë që ndeshin të rinjtë e sotëm në përpjekjen për të gjetur lumturinë e vërtetë. Nuk është e lehtë – lexohet në Mesazh - të njihet e të takohet lumturia e vërtetë në botën ku jetojmë, në të cilën njeriu shpesh herë është peng i rrymave të ndryshme të mendimit, që e shtyjnë, ndonëse beson se është i lirë, të humbasë në rrugën e gabimit ose në gënjimet e ideologjive rravguese. Prandaj – vëren Papa – është urgjente të çlirohet liria, të ndriçohet errësira në të cilën njerëzimi shkon duke u lëkundur, si i verbër. Fjala e mishëruar, Fjala e së Vërtetës - pohon Papa - na bën të lirë dhe e drejton lirinë tonë nga e mira. I nxit kështu të rinjtë ta meditojnë shpesh Fjalën e Zotit, duke e lënë veten që Shpirti Shenjt të jetë mësuesi i tyre. Një pjesë të mirë të Mesazhit, Papa ia kushton qëndërsisë të Fjalës së Zotit, si armë e domosdoshme në luftën shpirtërore. Ajo – shpjegon Ati i Shenjtë – vepron me sukses dhe sjell fryt, në se mësohemi ta dëgjojmë, për t’iu bindur më pas. E fshehta për të pasur një zemër të butë – ripohon Papa – është të formosh një zemër të aftë për të dëgjuar. E kjo arrihet duke medituar papushim Fjalën e Zotit e duke lëshuar rrënjë në të përmes impenjimit për ta njohur gjithnjë më mirë. I nxit kështu të rinjtë të fitojnë familjaritet me Biblën, ta kenë gjithnjë pranë, që të jetë për ta busull, e cila u tregon rrugën që duhet të ndjekimn. Nga ana tjetër – shkruan akoma – një rrugë e sprovuar mirë për ta thelluar e për ta shijuar fjalën e Zotit është lectio divina, që përbën një itinerar vërtetë shpirtëror me etapa. Por – përfundon Mesazhi – leximi, studimi dhe meditimi i fjalës duhet më pas të çojnë në një jetë bashkimi koherent me Krishtin e me mësimet e tij”.

----------

